# buying an hvlp



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

One of my guys has a cheap one he got at harbor freight. He uses it on some things here and there when he feels it's needed. Returns it when it breaks down and they give him a new one. I'm considering buying a 6 stage titan. My employee says I'm being over sold and i don't need one that expensive. He claiming I could get by with a cheaper titan. I want to be able to spray anything with out thinning the paint if possible. The rep wants me to go with an air assist sprayer...

What do you guys think? Really just wanna spray DTM on door frames mostly


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

With any HVLP you should be thinning around 10% anyways for proper atomization.

A 6 stage may be overkill but go big or go home. With the bigger mine you should be able to spray anything you can throw at it. I would also suggest scouring craigslist first, as long as the turbine works your gold

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I just bought a for stage Titan and like it, but I prefer to thin stuff a bit. If your going for production, I'd stick with an airless. That'll spray dtm just fine.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Just thinking $ 1500 might be a bit much to spend...


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Just thinking $ 1500 might be a bit much to spend...


The type of work you use an hvlp on you should be charging top dollar and it will pay for itself in no time.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Didn't see the part about spraying DTM. An Airless would be fine for that. 
However with an HVLP you can open up your market into finishing cabinets, doors and higher end trim finishing.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

MKap said:


> Didn't see the part about spraying DTM. An Airless would be fine for that.
> However with an HVLP you can open up your market into finishing cabinets, doors and higher end trim finishing.


But an air-assisted could do both. Ya, they're spendy, but so was my 5-stage HVLP which rarely gets used.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

o.k. I'll be the guy to ask:

If it's just for doors why not a proshot w/a backpack?

Get the 6 stage hvlp and sell ultra high end cabinetry/trim. Cha ching

(tell your buddy since its overkill he can't use it haha)


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

It's easy to shoo when everything at sherwin has its own account....lol

Just ordered a 5 stage titan hvlp.....

Figured no air assist and 4 stage to low and 6 too much....go right in the middle with the 5 stage for $1200 something. ...

And i got a free second gun......


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a six stage less than a year old that doesn't get used much. When I am in the shop I like using the conventional gun better anyways. 

For production nothing beats the AAA, its laughable in comparison.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a 5 stage Titan and have been really happy with it. But I primarily do cabinet work, and it's excellent for that. Prior to moving up to the turbine unit, I had an HVLP conversion gun that I used with my air compressor which provided really great results as well.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I've always brushed and rolled cabinets so it will be nice to try it out....


----------

